# Canon 200-600/4.5-5.6 for 1700 USD



## AJ (Apr 6, 2016)

http://cameratimes.org/canon-ef-200-600-f4-5-5-6-lens-coming-august-2016-price-around-1700/


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 6, 2016)

Yes, their source is this very CR website and the rumor has been extensively discussed. 

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=29454.0


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 6, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Yes, their source is this very CR website and the rumor has been extensively discussed.
> 
> http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=29454.0



Ah yes....

"A" says something.....
"B" repeats it.....
"C" says it must be true, I have multiple sources who agree.....

sigh..... internet logic.....

All that said, If Canon came out with a non "L" 200 to 600 F6.3 lens, it would probably be about 1 1/2 times the price of the Sigma and Tamron offerings and with a 3X zoom range it would probably be sharper than it's 4X range competition..... but that is at F6.3, a speed that will play havoc with all but the newest Canon AF systems, so that speed is HIGHLY unlikely...... Make it a F5.6 non "L" lens and it's at least 1 1/2 times the cost again...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 6, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> Ah yes....
> 
> "A" says something.....
> "B" repeats it.....
> "C" says it must be true, I have multiple sources who agree.....



Be right back, I have to go tweet this over to Keith at Northlight.


----------



## RGF (Apr 8, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Ah yes....
> ...



Didn't the rumor start w Keith? :


----------



## wsmith96 (Apr 9, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Ah yes....
> ...




That would have us only at 4 degrees of separation, send to someone so we can get to 7.


----------

